# Neck Soreness FNA



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi. Well first of all, I got the results back and they were benign thank God, but I have a question. It has been a full week since the FNA and it seems the last few days my throat stiffness and soreness has gotten a little worse. I'm not sure whats up and I didn't think to ask the PA who called with the results about it. I feel it when I sneeze or if I turn my head too quickly. Did any of you experience this?


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Me me me!!!!

I had two nodules biopsied. One on each side. So they stuck me a total of 8 times. (2 numbing shots, plus 3 pokes on each nodule)

I'm still sore. Not like incapacitated sore...Just
an achey type of sore. More-so when I've been active or by the end of the day.

I had the FNA at the end of April....my doctor is putting it off to the biopsy since I had NO pain before hand. None. zero. Zilch.

But this is getting ridiculous. 3+ months!?!? However, from what I've been told, I am NOT the norm as far as FNA pain. Most people, even on these boards have no pain past a day or two, if even that.

I'm just weird. And difficult. Always have been...


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad I'm not alone. Even tonight its hurting and now my ears are starting to hurt a little bit. I hope it's not an infection and its nothing that will hinder surgery because I'm ready to get this thing out and this surgery over with.


----------

